# Mini photoshoot



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

stunning and adorable!


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Omigosh, your puppy is adorable - the photos are fantastic!

And your Nova! WOW! Beautiful boy! And just look at those blue and brown eyes! Too cool!

ETA Oops! I typed "Flint" instead of "Nova" for your big boy!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Beautiful dogs, just beautiful! The photography is outstanding.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Amazing photos and truly stunning dogs!!


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

The photos are amazing, and both beautiful dogs, how did you get them to pose so wonderfully?


----------



## ApricotsRock (Jan 10, 2014)

Have to second the amazing!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Thank you for sharing. Love the pink tongue hanging out! Of course, your poodle pup is precious.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Absolutely breathtaking photos! Wow


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

What gorgeous photographs of stunning dogs! You caught their expressive faces just beautifully! Is photography a hobby, or your profession?


----------



## Tabatha (Apr 21, 2015)

Outstanding photos! Flint is gorgeous, I want to kiss that muzzle and Nova is stunning!!


----------



## Keivus (May 26, 2015)

I am not the photographer! We went to a canine photo day for fast session 

Nova the big lady, is a female. They are polar opposite in looks, everyone thinks she's a boy, and Flint is a girl. Hah.

To be honest i'm surprised we got them to pose at all. Nova is wonderful so getting her isnt so bad, but puppy is much harder. We have been trying to teach him to stand so treat waving and a fast camera helps (which is how we got the picture of them together).


----------



## confetti (Apr 5, 2015)

Beautiful! A well behaved puppy


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Absolutely *SPECTACULAR *photos of Flint and Nova! Your remark about people incorrectly assuming their genders made me grin, though I can understand why they might. Nova is a beautifully statuesque dog. And Flint is a total darling!


----------

